# What else can you feed your frogs besides fruit flies?



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been having a hard time culturing fruit flies successfully and I've been looking for other sources of food as a just in case I don't have any cultures available. Are there any other alternatives besides springtails and isopods?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Zero said:


> I've been having a hard time culturing fruit flies successfully and I've been looking for other sources of food as a just in case I don't have any cultures available. Are there any other alternatives besides springtails and isopods?


Depends on what species of frog. Bean beetles are an option.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

MrBiggs said:


> Depends on what species of frog. Bean beetles are an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


I'm keeping Santa Isabel they are 6 weeks out of water. Are bean weevils and beetles the same? are they a fine option too?


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Field plankton is a nice option. Personally, l love this option better than culturing ff. Because the variety that it offers the frogs diet. So if you have the time to collect, and the little money to invest plankton net. This might be the option for you.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

charlesbrooks said:


> Field plankton is a nice option. Personally, l love this option better than culturing ff. Because the variety that it offers the frogs diet. So if you have the time to collect, and the little money to invest plankton net. This might be the option for you.


I've always viewed this as very risky advice, albeit tempting, nonetheless. The dangers posed by chemical sprays and treatments loom large over many collection areas, even those away from the main roads. That's not even to mention the potential for parasites and other undesirables.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Zero said:


> I'm keeping Santa Isabel they are 6 weeks out of water. Are bean weevils and beetles the same? are they a fine option too?


Yes, bean beetles are are species of weevil.

Here's a great thread to read more: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/317346-bean-beetles-staple-food.html

If desired, you could order them here: https://www.joshsfrogs.com/josh-s-frogs-bean-beetle-culture-16-oz.html

I've never worked with Isabel's, so I cannot comment on their suitability for that species, other than to say that many keepers keep their frogs fed with bean beetles, either as a staple or a supplement.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

It can take a few tries at culturing before you find a method that works for you. I will sometimes collect from places I know aren't treated with pesticides (helps if you live near a national forest). I'll also feed termites to my frogs (very high in nutrients), specifically _Gnathamitermes tubiformans_. They'll also eat a wide range of microfauna from springtails to flour mites.


----------

